# Haydn's trumpet concerto



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I consider it to be my favorite from Haydn's works; any opinion(s)?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes it was composed late in Haydn's career at the height of his creative powers just after his 2nd residency in London had finished. Since Mozart wrote concerti for all the other wind instruments of the time EXCEPT for trumpet, the Haydn fills the gap perfectly.

Personally, I favor this recording:

https://www.amazon.com/Trumpet-Conc...seth&qid=1552435300&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The best version I have heard is with Alison Balsom, Thomas Klug, and Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. That performance stands among the greatest trumpet concertos ever written.

Another version to try is the one with Hakan Hardenberger, Sir Neville Marriner, and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. The cadenza at the end of the first movement is breathtaking!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

bharbeke said:


> The best version I have heard is with *Alison Balsom*, Thomas Klug, and Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. That performance stands among the greatest trumpet concertos ever written.
> 
> Another version to try is the one with Hakan Hardenberger, Sir Neville Marriner, and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. The cadenza at the end of the first movement is breathtaking!


Do you mean this?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Clouds,

The version I mentioned is available only through streaming, as far as I can tell. It's a 2010 or 2012 copyright from EMI Music Germany. The YouTube video you posted had a different conductor, Helen Quach.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

To hold the Trumpet Concerto as a "favorite Haydn work" is quite sound. Haydn's oeuvre is so vast, and I love so much of it, that I've never considered a "favorite Haydn work". But if pressed for a response, I could live with choosing the Trumpet Concerto.

So … does this mean Hummel's Trumpet Concerto is your favorite work by Hummel? I actually prefer that one to Haydn's. Sorry, Papa.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Olias said:


> Yes it was composed late in Haydn's career at the height of his creative powers just after his 2nd residency in London had finished. Since Mozart wrote concerti for all the other wind instruments of the time EXCEPT for trumpet, the Haydn fills the gap perfectly.


It seems Mozart _may _have written a trumpet concerto, K. 47c, in 1768. Lost, alas.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Ah, Haydn's trumpet concerto!? A real charmer isn't it?

I like *Mark Bennett on something called a "keyed trumpet" with Pinnock conducting his period ensemble on Archiv/DG*:









Another good one I have on cd is *Niklas Eklund on a modern trumpet with Roy Goodman and The Swedish Chamber Orchestra*: on Naxos:









*Hogwood also made a good period recording with a F. Immer.

And there is another Naxos recording with Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting and a J. Schuster on trumpet.

I like Alison Balsom too - Before she got signed to EMI she recorded on a period instrument for Hyperion, but unfortunately not Haydn's concerto. *


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

KenOC said:


> It seems Mozart _may _have written a trumpet concerto, K. 47c, in 1768. Lost, alas.


Not a big loss for me - I don't like much by Mozart composed before the tender age of 14 when he composed the K. 80 String Quartet.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ras said:


> Ah, Haydn's trumpet concerto!? A real charmer isn't it?
> 
> I like *Mark Bennett on something called a "keyed trumpet" with Pinnock conducting his period ensemble on Archiv/DG*:*... *


Haydn wrote his trumpet concerto for Anton Weidinger, who had invented a "keyed trumpet" that would play chromatically throughout its range. The trumpet used drilled holes covered by key-operated pads just like a flute or clarinet.

Hummel wrote his trumpet concerto a few years later, also for Weidinger.

The keyed trumpet didn't catch on, and natural trumpets remained the rule in orchestras for many years. Valved trumpets, the ancestors of today's instruments, began to be developed in the 1830s.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Weidinger's keyed trumpet.


----------

